# Tilly and Ginny....updated pictures!! 5-4-2013



## Whispering_Pines

I posted this over on the general board but now am giving you ladies an opportunity to let me know what you think...please excuse my poor picture taking abilities, and apparently I must shave Ginny's belly some? Yes? I didn't even give it a thought. I am now of course. I do now know how she will do with the clippers, I have never trimmed her, though I know her past owner did in spring, but said she froze to death, so told me NOT to do it! 


I added our cam link I believe on page 6, my phone number is 715-850~0221 or 715~850~0222 Thank you so much everyone.


/monthly_03_2013/post-44990-0-77681300-1362870227_thumb.jpg/monthly_03_2013/post-44990-0-86766200-1362870079_thumb.jpg/monthly_03_2013/post-44990-0-46745600-1362870421_thumb.jpg


----------



## blazingstarranch

Looks like she's not quite done cooking yet, but these mares can surprise us! I'm doing foal watch tonight on our silver bay mare, Onyx. She has been so irritable and frantically rubbing her rear end for about an hour. Now she's breathing heavy and just hanging out. Only about a 15% udder, slight softening in tail head and no color change in vulva. She's about 309 days. Just keep a close eye on her!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I'm sitting here doing homework for a bachelors class I'm taking and watching Ginny...she is laying down, flat out right now, with her friend the goat! OK I lied now she's up...


----------



## teng

Whispering_Pines said:


> I posted this over on the general board but now am giving you ladies an opportunity to let me know what you think...please excuse my poor picture taking abilities, and apparently I must shave Ginny's belly some? Yes? I didn't even give it a thought. I am now of course. I do now know how she will do with the clippers, I have never trimmed her, though I know her past owner did in spring, but said she froze to death, so told me NOT to do it! LOL
> 
> /monthly_03_2013/post-44990-0-77681300-1362870227_thumb.jpg/monthly_03_2013/post-44990-0-86766200-1362870079_thumb.jpg/monthly_03_2013/post-44990-0-46745600-1362870421_thumb.jpg


my mare is around 316 days and looking just like Ginny !

we just have to wait and wait and wait !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Its the wait, wait, wait, that is hard, hard, hard...and then the anxiety of "what if" I likely won't have any babies next year or ever again, so I better enjoy this experience.


----------



## eagles ring farm

We all worry about what if....that is one thing so hard about breeding our wonderful mares

But when things all go well , as they often do... it's so worth the worry

But I agree with you part of my anxiousness is to get past the worry and enjoy


----------



## Eagle

She is such a cutie, do you have any pics of her in her summer dress?


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Here Ginny is not looking so "yakish"





She looks so tall in this picture, but then you see her next to my 6 year old....I am sure I have better ones but this is all I can find right now.


----------



## paintponylvr

The little appy mare is Ginny? Spots??? Spots? Really neat. CUTE, CUTE mare.

These minis are sooo funny! Compared to yours, my mares look like whaling ships w/ very little luggage at the moment (they all have a tendency to get large udders before they go..).


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Yep I promise both you that is Ginny...she looks so different doesn't she from her summer attire! My son just jumped off the couch and ran to the computer screen and said "mom is that Ginny" I said YES, Riley it is....he said "no its not" I said I'm not lying, do you see her in her pasture? How soon we forget what they normally look like. She is a little appy, she is bred to this guy...( I do have permission from his owner to post his picture)

So her foal could be very interesting, the owner really wanted to keep Ginny but could not afford her and really wanted to buy the foal when she had it, but I am not going to sell her foal....


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Oops I forgot to post the daddy to Ginny's baby....


----------



## cassie

lovely mare, should have a nice foal



she looks to be right on track to me!

with clipping some people do it and some don't is she losing massive amounts of hair? the worry is when she has the foal and the foal is trying to search for the nipples as they do the first week or so the can sometimes grab hold of the hair and swallow not good at all for baby so the reason they clip is to elimiate the chances of that... whether you decide to clip or not is up to you... when my silver bay mare was pregnant I clipped her tummy but her coat underneath was really light so she was dark brown every where except her tummy lol



looked a bit ridiculous (my first clip job I should add LOL) but it worked


----------



## Whispering_Pines

So I will likely clip her, I have never clipped a thing in my life...ha ha. I am a nurse and have prepped many people for the OR but never a horse getting ready to foal. I need to buy a clippers, what size would you clip her with? This could be interesting!


----------



## Eagle

I knew it I knew it



she is adorable under all that fluff.



Isn't it amazing just how fluffy they get!


----------



## AnnaC

She's looking great - and I dont think you will have to wait that long to see this special baby. In around 50 years of foaling mares of all types we have never clipped tummies and never had a problem. But I do know that others have had trouble with foals ingesting their dam's tummy fluff - as clippers are pretty expensive, do you know someone with a set that you could borrow, just to see how Ginny reacts to the noise and the clippers vibrating against her body before you think about investing in something you may not need again for a long while (if ever)? Maybe, if Ginny is ok, perhaps you could use the borrowed clippers for this quick clip??

Love the pic of the coming baby's Daddy - very handsome little man!


----------



## Gone_Riding

It would be totally awesome if you got an appaloosa pinto!


----------



## Eagle

I vote for a pintaloosa too



Diane why don't you share a pic of Volt and Lola


----------



## Eagle

Yes sorry he IS



but I wouldn't mind seeing a fewspot too



They are all so gorgeous. Kc and Lola are just perfect examples of what a good pintaloosa should look like in my opinion (for what it's worth)


----------



## Eagle

Near-Fewspot Pintaloosafabulicious if you ask me



his new owners are very lucky



but you should have sent him to me


----------



## Whispering_Pines

OMG super super cute...I shall wait and see what happens with this little one! The suspense!! LOL


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well 324 days and all is well, and nothing much has changed lately. I will get some updated pictures tomorrow! She is still as big as a barrel, not much change in the vulva and her bag still looks the same, not anything to write home about! I am not quite sure how you ladies do this, but this waiting is absolutely stressing me out!!




So here I sit stalking everyone else's little foal pictures, praying and hoping all goes well for Ginny and her first foal!


----------



## chandab

If you really want a set of decent clippers for yourself that don't cost a fortune, my first clippers after getting into minis was a set of Wahl KM-2 clippers, and I was very satisfied with the job they did for one or two minis (once I got more minis, they weren't powerful enough to do mulitple winter woolie removals). Horse.com has them for about $120 I body clipped Dakota with them his first spring here, and they did an decent job, especially considering I clipped a dirty horse.

I only have the head/neck clip pic on my computer, but you can see they did a decent job and you can see enough of the unclipped part to see how much they clipped off. [The funny little dark spot on his neck is from where he was previously clipped for Coggins.]




After getting more minis, I got a set of Oster Clipmasters for winter woolie removal, and use the Wahl's for clean-up (head, bridle path, etc). [Also use them to clip my little stallion, as he has too many little body parts for the Clipmaster's to be much good on him, I can only do the main part of his body with the Clipmasters, then use the WAhl's for head, neck, legs.]


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Updated pictures from tonight...I think we are making progress?? What do you all think? Her vulva pictures have not much changed, light pink in color. Not much for swelling though. I can see a big change in her belly shots though!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Thank you all so so so so so much for all your support and expertise. I am have been going back and forth with keeping her in her foaling stall during the day also. We already put her in at night and have been for quite some time! I have a remote camera on her and have a lady watching her from 10 p.m. through 6:00 a.m. I do have to sleep sometime..LOL I more stressed with this pregnancy than I have been with my own three children! 11 months is a long long time!!


----------



## countrymini

She has the cutest colour!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Chanda -- I did the same thing. I bought the same "first clippers" -- and then went to the big Oster's which made clipping go soooo fast. Although, I do have to admit, when I was running 45 head, I hired a man who did the clipping for the big Grand Prix horses to come and do mine. He did the whole herd in 2 visits -- he did the bodies and heads, and left me the legs -- which saved a lot of money and time!


I bought a set of used Oster Clipmasters after I got more than a couple minis. [shayne had a set for when we clip cattle to find brands, I used them enough to know I liked them and wanted my own set. I hated to borrow his, as if I didn't get them put back, or dulled the blades, I'd never hear the end of it.



]


----------



## Eagle

She looks great and is moving along perfectly,



baby has dropped and she has started shopping so not long now


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Renee, she's moving along nicely - but I do know how you are feeling, the last few weeks of pregnancy can be so worrying, frustrating and exciting all at the same time!!

I would try not to restrict her outside time during the day, plenty of gentle exercise is so very important for the mare at this time.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I do let her outside but it worries me some because we are all at work! I can watch her from work on the camera, but there are two spots she insists on standing that no matter where she stands I can not capture her on camera. I do have people check on her throughout the day and call me at work with updates! She is rolling, rolling, rolling!! I have been exercising her since she was bred, we go for nightly walks. I think she is in good shape. AHHHH...


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Tonight her bag is OBVIOUSLY larger, I put my hand under there and was like...WOW! It is now firm not squishy....getting closer!


----------



## AnnaC

How's she looking today - it sounds as though things are going to get very exciting soon now!! Good luck!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Not much difference from yesterday, her bag is still about the same, its firm and warm. She has a pretty little V shape...I keep looking at her and thinking....how is what ever is in there going to ever fit! If she only knew what big job she has ahead of her....


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Honestly she needs a girdle!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just WAIT until you see how elongated she can get. With some mares, they get so stretched it looks like baby will just fall out!
> 
> Getting excited!


That must have been what happened to the twin calves we have; born yesterday, I think. They are so tiny, we guess mom sneezed and they just fell out; so I think we should call them Achoo and Gesundheit.





Sorry, couldn't help myself and had to add my ramblings to your thread.


----------



## Eagle

Can we have some new pics please


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I was not going to put a girdle on her it was just a joke! I will update her pictures later today, but her vulva is more swollen, bag bigger and her teats feel sticky to me! Her behaviors at night are different, her routines are different. I know none of you can guess as to how long before she foals....but any idea?


----------



## Eagle

It is hard to say without seeing pics from today I am afraid



What about a tummy profile pic and an udder pic?


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Updated pictures from this morning-not much change from yesterday... though her bag is bigger, no much more elongation. She may not play by the rules being a maiden!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Thanks for your help, can those nipples point down without much warning? She seems to be tolerating this pregnancy well, she has been super sweet through the whole process! We have had a tough two days, my dad has a 20 year old horse he has treated like one of his kids his whole life, better at times I think!



He was found laying down lame yesterday in the snow, we struggled to get him up he is 17hh high and a big boy. We think he foundered again, or developed Laminitis? We started him on bute. We had the farrier out and he said he doesn't think he foundered, he couldn't feel the pulses like he would have expected. He has stayed upright since last night but walking is VERY difficult for him! We are so worried about him. He is going to the vet tomorrow. We did speak to the vet and recommended the farrier, bute and watch. I have been praying for Thunder all night!!

Val


----------



## Eagle

Oh No, poor Thunder. I will pray for him too





Your little girl is moving forward wonderfully



I would keep a close eye on her . Just a tip, when you look at her hooha just move her tail to the side and not straight up, some mares are timid ( lord knows why, it's not as if the whole world is looking. )



anyway it can make them screw up their hooha.

Any chance you could take a side pic down on her level of her whole body and head? It would help us see how baby is laying.

Thanks


----------



## AnnaC

From the amount of udder showing between her back legs, I would say that you wont be waiting too much longer for this little baby to show itself!! How's her vulva colour?

You are obviously keeping a very good eye on her, but keep looking for any little changes in her normal behaviour and if your 'gut' feels at all 'concerned' then it is time to watch overnight - nothing better than the old gut instinct at times like this I find! (JMO!)

Sending prayers for Thunder, bless him.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I tried tonight to get some pictures but I only had my camera phone which was bad so I apologize for some crappy pictures, but maybe you can tell if things are getting closer.

I know the third photo is dark and terrible but I think her belly looks so different in that one!


----------



## Gone_Riding

The baby looks back to me... I agree with Castle Rock. It's hard to get a good look at that angle. I cannot take a picture of my mare in her stall at all, because she will either turn toward me and not leave me, or angle herself on such a way that I am too close for that shot no matter what I do.

If I'm correct, baby needs to move forward to get into position better. Her dip looks like it is closer to her hind end than her front end.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

You all may think this is a stupid question, tonight while I was doing my normal udder check, in front of her udder, on her belly are two oval shaped swollen areas, feels like edema, slightly firm. It surely doesn't hurt her! What is this? Normal?

I am posting my web cam, I could not do maretare, so this will hve to do.

I feel bad posting it because it takes a little work to start watching.

1. Go to www.unidenvideo.com

Click sign In

2. Account name: Hoffmann Farm

Password: 7158500221

3. Login

4. View now

Towards the bottom complete step 4, Click on OCX and it will download

Once you have downloaded that, go back to step 1, go all the way to view now, and now you'll enter 123456 in the security code area and start...

Your good to go...please let me know if it works. I am so sorry its so much trouble!


----------



## Gone_Riding

My mare has the same issue, and yes, it is edema. Despite lots of turnout, Sadie has it bad. She loves me to rub it, but it doesn't seem to bother her, not like the baby itself!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Oops...a number to reach me 17158500222 or 7158500222....gy


----------



## Eagle

Finally I am in but she is outside playing



At least I am now ready for tonight





Can you post your numbers clearly on the first page please, that way they won't get lost as we chat and add hundreds of pages


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Sure thing, I posted it on page 1. The information for our camera is on page 6.


----------



## Eagle

cam is down


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Hmmmm...i got up several times and it worked, weird! I will update pictures tonight. Her bag is bigger, vulva still light pink, no waxing, not really banking on that sign though! Her belly looks about the same!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

She's 334 days....


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Here are some pictures trom tonight! We had a suprise winter snow storm today, that of course she chose to stand out in!

Like always tell me what you think!


----------



## Eagle

Wow she is looking very good



any chance you can take a pic of her hooha for us to see please?

I got the cam up today and I saw your little goat, what a cutie

Do you want me to text you tonight if it goes offline again?


----------



## Eagle

Diane she looks like my Britt, don't you think?


----------



## Eagle

Will you take the goat out whilst and after foaling?


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Yes, I will take Pinny out we've tried separating them for weeks and Ginny goes crazy, she just screams for three goat! She will actually use pinny as a pillow. When she foals we'll remove her. We are actually picking up another little fainting goat this week!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Yes of course text me!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for explaining



I forgot to ask you how many hours behind you are so I am off to investigate. Both girls are quiet at the moment.


----------



## Eagle

I think it might be 3.40 am


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Italy is 6 hours ahead of Wisconsin, midnight here 6 a.m. by you. I was not up all night but did check every hour. When she gets closer I'll move in with her. Thanks for peaking on her!


----------



## Eagle

I had her up all night I just couldn't post as I was making Lunch and hiding eggs




She is so sweet



Thanks for letting me know what time it is there, I watch several cams around the world and it gets confusing


----------



## Eagle

All is very quiet so far tonight. Don't they look cute


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I have so many adorable ones! I have some where Ginny is using Pinny as a pillow!


----------



## Eagle

can we see, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gone_Riding

How cute!!!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I'll get it on later, it's on FB. I'm going to get some updated pictures of Ginny tonight...she's 347 days.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well all was well tonight, she was doing a lot of tail swishing tonight, her bag is bigger, hooha not much different, actually it smaller than it has been, the inside color may be a little darker but not glaring red.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Here are some camera shots, I can't find the one of Ginny using her as a pillow, I kid you not, I only could see half of Pinny, I thought Ginny crushed her, and it was so funny, Ginny lifted her head and I could see she was using her as a pillow.


----------



## Eagle

aawww Thanks for sharing. All is quiet so far tonight.


----------



## Gone_Riding

How cute!!


----------



## Eagle

How is she today' Can we have some new pics pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Whispering_Pines

She was the same yesterday, I'll get some tonight again! The edema in front of her bag is SIGNIFICANT if that means anything? Our dates could be off 7 days I was told, originally I was told last with the stallion on May 1, but she was with him until May 7. So we'll see, the vet originally gave me a due date of the middle of March.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Oh, I don't know much about Ginny's mom, what she has in her bloodlines size wise. The dad was 28" tall, and she is 29", I worry about the size of this baby, and the longer she fossilizes it. What is an average size for that combination?


----------



## Eagle

That would put her 330 days on the 2nd of April. Perhaps you could tell HER that. lol They say that the foal will grow to the size of the uterus so don't start panicking now, she will be fine


----------



## Gone_Riding

Middle of March, huh? Did you tell HER that? Maybe she doesn't know!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well, we had a talk tonight as we took our nightly walk, I informed her this would be enough! She was so full of energy tonight, actually trotted the whole time we walked, she almost killed me and I'm not 11 months preggo. I forgot my camera at work, I cant upload you any pictures yet. But all looks the same! She just knows once its out she can't put it back...lol.


----------



## AnnaC

Beware of mares showing a surge of energy - could be a run up to foaling!!


----------



## Eagle

I wanna see this baba!


----------



## Eagle

awwww so sweet!


----------



## Eagle

I see the girls are in for the night and eating out of the same bucket



they are so cute together. Did you remember your camera tonight? I am really curious to see how she is doing. Can you take udder and hooha pics too pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well, it was a busy night! We bought a new 8 week old mini silkie fainting goat tonight 6 counties away! All is the same tonight, hoohah same, but I'll post the new belly shots from yesterday. I put Pinny (goat) with the new little guy, I was worried she was butting him everywhere, I put her back with Ginny and left the little guy on his own side until I can be there in the morning to supervise! Those two really do love each other, but I am preparing for big changes when the baby comes.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

These are the worst pictures ever, Ginny was not cooperating, and I was really sick with a respiratory infection! The hooha pictures I will post but way over exposed but light salmon colored in real life, her bag is still the same size, her belly looks somewhat different to me. I will update tomorrow again and hopefully the pictures are much better!


----------



## Eagle

I too am sorry you are sick




Get well soon.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I have better pictures to post today, her hoohah looks redder to me, but I could be imagining things! Will post them soon! I need a nap today!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Here are some better pictures from this morning-


----------



## Eagle

She is progressing nicely and judging by her hooha and udder she won't be long. Can you get any milk?


----------



## AnnaC

Not long now - I think that you will soon be able to get some SLEEP!! Good luck!


----------



## Eagle

The sun is up and the girls are quiet, nothing much to report on last nights behaviour. I hope you are feeling better today. I look forward to new pics and an update when you have time





Happy Sunday.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Nothing new on the homefront! We can't exspress any milk, but they are rock hard! I seperated the two goats fron Ginny tonight, I felt so bad doing that since they love each other, but the time will be coming soon that I needed to.


----------



## 

Sounds very promising!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Eagle

all is quiet at 2.00 am


----------



## Eagle

Ginny doesn't seem at all bothered about Pinny not being there. She has been quiet all night


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, I hope, I hope! Any news?


----------



## Whispering_Pines

No news! I did not do the morning check my DH did as I hauled myself to work. He told me nothing much is different, he was not able to "milk" her. I may be able to check her hooha tonight but aI have a public speach to give this evening, (god help me) We have freezing rain and sleet today, she so started out outside but my husband put in inside just in case she decided to have her baby today out in the mud and snow...that would be just my luck!!

I will keep you all posted! My hope is one of these days, I can post some pictures of a cute litte one!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update, we too are waiting for that special day when you post pics of your new baby


----------



## AnnaC

With that hard udder it sounds as though she is very close.





Wishing you good luck - really hope you will feel better soon too!


----------



## 

Feel better! Baby is coming for sure -- at least we KNOW that! We just don't know WHEN!


----------



## Gone_Riding

As mush as I'm cheering for her to have her baby NOW, I'm hoping that she waits for you!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I hope so too! Here are some side by side pictures, I took some updated ones tonight.

April 5 
April 9


April 5
April 9


April 5
April 9


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the pics



She looks great



I think she still has a little rolling to do to get baby in position.

She seems more restless tonight and isn't sleeping in her ususal place.


----------



## 

Oh she's looking good in those pictures!! Can't wait!

How was she today?


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Pregnant yet!!




Her belly looks a little different, more V-shaped, no change in vulva color, no waxing or milk. Still waiting! Do they ever induce minis???


----------



## Whispering_Pines

OHHH, I keep looking at her vulva and thinking there is NO way a baby horse is going to fit through there!! LOL.


----------



## amystours

I think the same thing! ! Haha!


----------



## Eagle

cam is down


----------



## AnnaC

Baby will fit fine as everything stretches quite a bit, but, especially with maidens, that is why it is so important to be there to lend a hand and to save the mare too much of a struggle to get the foal out. Also helping the dome of the foal's head to clear the vulva lips can make things a little easier on the mare.

Just read that the cam is down - hope it is just a technical hitch?


----------



## Eagle

Cassie can you get the cam up?


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Did you get it up? We can get it up here online. I hope you can get it to work!


----------



## cassie

Sorry Renee crazy afternoon at work had to shut all the cams down early as was doing some it stuff with the guys... :/ hoping its all good now... She is looking fantastic! Won't be long now! Ill be watching as much as possible


----------



## Eagle

Nope I still can't get it up



I missed watching her last night


----------



## cassie

Ill take a look now...


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie


----------



## cassie

Sorry Renee the link won't work on my iPhone :/ lol I'm in bed, ill try it on my computer in the morning after I try once more on here...


----------



## cassie

Nope can't get it up on the iPhone



( sorry I can't help Renee... Will check in in the morning...


----------



## Eagle

no worries, sweet dreams


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Hello Everyone-

So I hope the rest of you can get in to the remote viewing-I am able to watch from work and home. I am not sure why you cant Renee. What if you tried starting over and downloading number 4 again? I am sorry its not working.

Not much to update this morning, my husband did chores this morning and he said she was rolling around on her day, actually had her belly stuck straight up in the air, and could get side to side. So we'll see what happens!

I will try to take some pictures tonight again, we are do for a big spring snow storm tonight, 6-12" of snow.

Val


----------



## Eagle

I don't know what to do, I have uninstalled everything and started again but I still can't get in


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Does it keep taking you back to the sign in screen? My step mom is having problems too, she can't get pass the sign in screen. I am fine, my MIL can watch it. I am going to check with a computer friend tomorrow.

Val


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well, Renee I am not sure why its not working for you, I changed our password on the initial sign in page to abcdefg. I have no idea if that will change anything for you or not, but its worth a try.


----------



## Eagle

Yes it works now


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Awesome!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Not much has changed, she looks HUGE though, protruding out one side and not the other. Her vulva is still the same color, no milk or waxing. So when do I start worrying? She was blood tested in August and put her at 90 days, which was right. She was last with the stud May 1, 2012.


----------



## Eagle

Can we see some new pics please, maybe we will notice some progress




I spent a lot of time trying to get the cam up again last night but it wouldn't work


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Dumb cam! It's working here, I'll get some on tonight. Brynlea ( my 6 year old daughter) wants to go ride her horse, our 35" driving/riding mini. Wewill take them all out or a walk I'm sure! Its cold and crappy here, and I can't hake this respiratory infection I have!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update, I really hope the cam works tonight cos I miss not watching her


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well I did my best to get pictures of her today, but I could not get her to square up for me, she kept wanting to "shake" with my husband. Then I had the little photo bomber goat trying to get in the picture.


April 13,2013


April 13,2013


April 13, 2013


April 13, 2013


April 11, 2013


April 11, 2013


April 11, 2013


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the pics



Judging by her tummy it looks like baby isn't in position yet so she has a bit more to go yet. I give up trying to watch her on cam



it just won't let me in. I enjoyed watching her during the night.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I don't know why the cam won't work for you, I will ask at work or computer guy. It's weird because is working here. I'll keep posting pictures.


----------



## 

From her pictures, she needs to move that baby a bit more forward, but she's looking great!!!!!! I can't wait to see these spots!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Wow, she's way back! At first, I thought she was on a hill, but the back ground is flat!



Silly me!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well I have been out of town for a couple of days, and I honestly thought if she was going to have the baby she would have it when I was out of town but NOPE, NADDA, NOT going to happen! The baby is still cooking. I did call the vet since she is pushing 12 months preggo, she told me to call her next week and she could palpate her. She asked how she was doing, I told her she is happy as a clam! I will post some new pictures for you from tonight. Her vulva looks darker to me.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Poor little thing, I bet she's miserable! Fingers crossed on the safe delivery of a healthy bouncing baby foal!


----------



## Eagle

Her udder looks great, I bet she will foal very soon.



I so wish I could watch her again


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Her udder is also ROCK HARD! This is so darn stressful!


----------



## Eagle

any ideas why I can't get the cam up? are other people able to watch her? I even tried on a different computer, I get as far as putting in 123456 but the start button doesn't do anything


----------



## 

I don't think you'll have much time to wait. She's looking very good, and can't wait to see that new little one!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Renee, I don't know, everyone else can watch it, I will try today to change that 123456 code and see if that helps you. It stinks you can't watch!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well I thought yesterday she mIght have been showing signs of early labor, she was rolling, rolling, rolling,and biting her sides

And yawning a lot, but today is a new day and no baby yet! I will update pictures tonight. I didn't see any big changes physically.


----------



## Eagle

How is my favorite little girl doing today?


----------



## Gone_Riding

How frustrating for you... Since it's been two days since you last posted, I hope it means she had a live one! Any luck?


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well girls, I have no new news to share with you? This is ridiculous! She is not really any different, her bag is harder, not bigger, no waxing, no more swelling at the other end. I don't know, maybe the lady I purchased her from has her dates wrong? I will take some pictures tonight for all of you to see her.

Val


----------



## Eagle

I will ask Cassie to see if she can get the cam to work so atleast one of us is helping to watch her at night.





Looking forward to pics


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well unless I am seeing things, I think she is longer in the backend, it is quite relaxed. My mom spent a lot of time today over by her, and she said she was rolling a lot while she was there and rubbing her rear on the fence. Those are good signs! Her udder is firmer, no waxing. I tried feeling the baby kick tonight, I could not feel it and she was not real tolerable of me trying! Here are some updated pictures.


----------



## 

Oh yes!!! She looks good to go!! She has a nice udder. NIpples haven't filled, but they may not. Her hooha looks like it's starting to get a bit puffy, and is elongating nicely, so she really could go if she decides to!

Can't wait to see SPOTS!


----------



## Eagle

Oh yes no sleeping tonight cos looks like baby is coming



sending prayers


----------



## AnnaC

Keeping my fingers crossed and saying prayers for a safe foaling - she's certainly very close, hope you are managing to keep your eyes open!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Sending fairy foaling dust for a happy, safe foaling! Come on sweetheart, you can do it!


----------



## Eagle

Any knews???


----------



## 




----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well she looks the same as yesterday, but rolling A LOT! That could be due to shedding or pregnancy or both. I am praying for a baby by the weekend! I want spots too, the lady I bought her from was hoping for a Pintaloosa! We'll see!


----------



## 

At this point in her pregancy, I would say the rolling is getting baby in the "go" position!!!

Hoping for SPOTS here too!!!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Pintaloosa!


----------



## Eagle

Please can we have an update with pics


----------



## Gone_Riding




----------



## Whispering_Pines

I am so sorry, I ended up working a double tonight at work and did not get even to see her tonight...My husband went and saw her and said nothing is any different. I promise pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## Gone_Riding




----------



## Eagle

Pics ??? and make it at least a baby photo


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Okay here ya go! No baby, the vet is not concerned yet for Ginny is doing fine and acting just like she always does! Her udder is bigger, her hooha is longer and she must have itched it too much against the fence she has "irritated the bottom of it" It's going to be 70 degrees this weekend, the first big warm up of the year!













Sweet Jesus, I hope we are making progress!!


----------



## Eagle

Holy cow, look at the size of that udder



and with a hooha like that she has to go very soon.



for a safe foaling


----------



## 

Nice, nice udder!!! She's looking great!!

And what a present she's going to give you for making her such a happy little girl!!! Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Eagle

Sun is up




any baby news ????


----------



## Whispering_Pines

No baby! My dad keeps telling me this weekend since its going to be so warm!


----------



## Eagle

Fingers crossed it is soon and safe.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Warm weather's the best time!






For ya!


----------



## AnnaC

She looks so very close, maybe the warmth this weekend is what she has been waiting for?


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Progress!!!!!!! She had dried wax/milk on her teats just now! We can milk her, we couldn't this morning! So how long generally after this starts ladies?


----------



## Eagle

I would think tonight



Don't leave her alone from now on that's for sure. Did you manage to find out why the cam won't work for me? Did you change the password? I try abcdefg to get in and then 123456 but nothing happens


----------



## targetsmom

I wouldn't take my eyes off of her, but then minie isn't there yet and I STILL don't take my eyes off of her! But your mare should foal very soon I would think - like tonight.


----------



## 

Stay with her. She won't be waiting long -- I'm thinking tonight too -- so bunk out with her to get this little one safely on the ground!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I'm right outside her stall watching on video....not leaving....I'll enter when its my que! Lol


----------



## Eagle

Any news? I am so excited and looking forward to meeting this foal.


----------



## 

Me too!!! Come on little momma!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Got my fingers tightly crossed and offering prayers and good foaling thoughts!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

We did it....OMG she's cute. I helped deliver her, both baby and mom doing well! How long before she should eat?


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see pictures!

Most babies will be up and looking for the milkbar within the first hour. I, personally, like to get colostrum in them within the 1st hour, so if they haven't nursed by hour 1, I milk momma and give baby a syringe of colostrum. But some babies can go several hours without eating as they figure things out!

Just can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Eagle

yippeeeeeeee I am so happy. well done for helping



I ditto what Diane said.


----------



## AnnaC

Many congratulations!! We need all the details (and pics of course) when you can drag yourself away. I usually leave my babies alone for the first few hours (as long as everything looks normal) to let them find the milk bar on their own, and only step in after that, but everyone has their own way of doing things and none of them are wrong!

Dont forget the small mushy feeds for proud Momma to help get her system moving again. Has she passed the placenta yet?

Again many congrats, so glad you were there and helped with the delivery - nothing like welcoming your first little one into the world is there?


----------



## countrymini

Congrats! looking forward to pics


----------



## 

Me too !!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Ok ladies here is the story and some pictures, Ginny had waxed up yesterday afteroon!! We watched her all night, we had family watching her on camera and had shifts all worked out, so some of us could sleep. At 4:00 nothing was any different, she was sleeping and was not looking at all in labor. I dozed off, yep I did and I feel terrible about that, how could I have done that?? But anyway, at 0430 I woke up because I had a dream that she had a black and white pinto, once I realized it was a dream, I realized I had dozed off, I looked at the computer screen and she was rolling with one leg sticking out. I grabbed my birthing kit, and my husband...





She was sweating up a storm, grunting and obvisoulsy struggling. I immediately saw the white sack (thank you Jesus) one leg, put my two fingers in (a very very tight fit) and felt the other leg, and the nose and could tell it was breathing. I tried massaging Ginny's perineal area to stretch some things, with not much luck...panic did not set in yet. The other leg came out, and my husband gently helped as she contracted, I kept massaging to help get the head out, finally the head came out and the rest slid out. The baby is super small but Ginny really has a small pelvis. She is bruised, and she has two tears ont the outside of her vulva. I gave her some pain medication after for she was up and down a lot and was obviously having pain. She is a first time mom and WONDERFUL with her baby and us! The baby really had difficulty finding the boob, sucked everywhere but the nipple. We called the vet, three hours had gone by and still no nursing. We ended up milking her with a syringe with the end cut off, and fed the baby about 30 cc of colostrum. She is nursing now and Ginny is dripping milk!! So here are the pictures! Has anyone else had a mare tear? I feel so bad, like I did something wrong? My husband told me, you did nothing wrong, you helped the best you could, she has a live foal and Ginny looks happy! Mommy guilt I guess!


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Can't wait to see more pics.

I don't think she tore but my AQHA mare was very bruised after her first foaling. There is nothing you could have done differently to prevent the tearing, its just one of those things.


----------



## atotton

Congrats on the little sweetie, I can't get over the length of her foal slippers at birth!!


----------



## AnnaC

You coped marvellously - well done to you and hubby!!






Small tears of the vulva in maiden mares is not unusual and she will heal up just fine - just gently keep the area clean for a few days if she will let you.

No wonder there was a bit of a problem with those legs - they are soooooooooooo long even though her little body is quite slight, bless her. She's gorgeous, by the way!! Was the sire coloured - sorry cant remember - were you a bit suprised at the colour as she was being born?

Love that picture of Summer greeting her new baby - I love those first moments when a mare gets to say Hello to the monster that has been kicking her for the past months! LOL!!

Well it has been a long wait for you (and us!) but I'm sure that you now think that it was worth it. Many congrats!


----------



## Eagle

Ah what a cutie, sounds like it was a real nail bitter. I am so glad you woke up in time to help her. As Anna has said she will be fine just keep a close eye on her and keep her nice and clean.

I went back to find Daddy cos I too was surprised by her colour, here he is.

/monthly_03_2013/post-44990-0-56240700-1362968150_thumb.jpg


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks Renee, I remember him now, a very handsome little fella - should be a good looking filly. Well done to Ginny!


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE ALL!!!!!!!

That's one handsome daddy -- and one VERY pretty little girl!!! Good job everyone. As Anna said, a couple of small tears -- there was nothing you could have done. And they will heal up -- just watch them, keep them as clean as you can, and use some antibiotic ointment. They'll be gone in 3-4 days most likely!

Pretty little face and LOVE those long legs!!! And since she's also appaloosa bred, you might begin to see some spots on her rump. My first pintaloosa was born looking much like this little girl -- then when I clipped him out of his foal jammies, we found this everywhere he had been white.






NEVER saw a spot on him, until I clipped him -- just his pinto markings !!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Yeah!!! Congratulations!!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## countrymini

Lovely little girl! Will be exciting to see if she does show spots


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Thanks everyone...we are in love! Its beautiful here, can they come out for a littlebit our keep them stalled, how long so I wait?


----------



## Eagle

No taking them out a while with mum on the lead is a good idea, let Ginny have some grass as it will do her good. I usually take mine out in a safe area a couple of times a day for about an hour for a day or two and just gradually increase the time. Baby will get tired quickly so just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Never2Mini

Big Congrats !! She is gorgeous !!


----------



## Jade10

Awww Congratulations she's so cute


----------



## targetsmom

Congratulations and great job with assisting!!! She is gorgeous and does not need those "other" kind of spots at all LOL!!


----------



## 

Oh Mary!!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

All went well, mom and baby enjoyed some sun, we named herTilly, my daughters loved the name. I am exhausted. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart, you have all helped me get through this pregnancy, with a perfect little girl.


----------



## 

You are so very welcome. We're glad we could help!!


----------



## AnnaC

You had all the hard work, we were just here with encouragement and support so well done to you!

Great to hear they have been able to have some outside time - the grass will be good for Ginny and little Tilly needs to exercise her legs and her lungs to start to build her overall strength and development. How about a picture for us when you next have them out.


----------



## Morganite

Good thing you had that dream...It was partially right...Someone is looking out for your family



. Congrats, she is beautiful.


----------



## Eagle

We are here to help and seeing pics of bouncy happy babies gives us the strength to carry on.



I am glad they enjoyed their outside time but as Anna said don't forget to share some pics.


----------



## 

Oh yes!! Pictures please!!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I'm on my way to work, I really wanted to stay home today but no off to work. I have lots of pictures on facebook, if any of you are on Facebook we could be friends on there ! Search Val VanEperen Hoffmann. I'll post some new ones tonight.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

They went out two different times today and had a great time, that little girl can run....WOW! My goat Pinny and Ginny were inseperatable until I seperated them a few weeks before Ginny was due, Renee probably can vouch how close they were, using each other for pillows at night. I let the goats go out tonight with Ginny and Tilly, everyone got along fine, Ginny could have cared less that the goats where by her baby...They all ran and ran, kicked and bucked, and well my little fainting goat, did faint when the baby sniffed him!


----------



## blazingstarranch

Awww what an adorable little filly!!! Good thing mama turned into a milk cow




I love it when that happens. I'm sure her vulva will heal well, most of us know how it feels and I know that I CRINGE when I see that! Congrats on your



little cutie pie!!!


----------



## countrymini

Photos are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Her vulva is healing, I cleaned it last night with warm soapy water (dial soap) she stood so still, like it felt good, I smeared triple antibiotic cream all over it...and she stood for that. It is still really bruised looking, but seeing how she was running and trying to rub it on the fence, it can't hurt her as much as I think it should! They had a blast tonight! I think she tuckered that little girl right out, I am watching them on camera right now and both are zonked out in their stall.

Val

I have been watching them on camera, both were sleeping, Tilly woke up, walked over to Ginny who was sleeping lying on her side, and Tilly walked right up the milk bar and started to nurse with Ginny laying down, all I could do was laugh...


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for sharing Val, they are just adorable together



Ginny looks so proud in this pic

/monthly_04_2013/post-44990-0-54532500-1367290439_thumb.jpg

You had me giggling when you told us about her meeting your fainting goat



I am so glad that they all get on and that Ginny is comfy with the goats around, they will be great company for Tilly growing up





She still surprises me everytime I look at her cos I just wasn't expecting a wild pinto



and she is also a big girl too, have you measured her canon bone yet?

Keep the pics coming


----------



## 

THOSE PICTURES ARE PRECIOUS!!!

So the little fainting goat stayed true to form! How cute!

Lovely pictures....keep them coming!!


----------



## atotton

Aww what a doll



Looks like she's thinking of stirring up trouble in the close p of her face.. Too cute!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

She made the goat faint...



Such power!

I'm so glad that everyone is getting along so well and that baby and momma are doing so well!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Yep, she made Piccaso faint, it was priceless. I am able to watch them from work at my desk, and I am pretty sure i am a very non productive employee this week. It is 80 today and my husband was kind enought to take them outside for an hour this morning. I am leaving work at 1430 to go spend some outside time with the two of them, before my "hoggy" kids come home from school! I need to put Ginny on a leash because otherwise she runs around like a wild women, not that the baby can't keep up but it gets a little scary at times. Once Ginny is out there a bit she settles down some. The lady I bought Ginny from, really stated she regretted selling her. She told me she actually sold the stud that Ginny was bred to because he only "threw" stud colts. Well he didn't, I have a filly out of him and this was his first filly. She told me via email, she loves how she looks and has all her daddy's features.


----------



## Eagle

I bet you are doing loads of work



I also bet that your girls are on cloud nine



It is a very sensible idea to keep Ginny on the lead until she settles cos we don't want Tilly getting hurt or over heated





I bet her old owner is biting her fists, I know I would be


----------



## 

OH BOY -- do I know how her past owner feels. Knowing how everyone seems to like the leopard appaloosas -- many of us laugh to ourselves and say the ONLY way to GUARANTEE a leopard foal -- is to sell the mother while she's pregnant! LOL Now if you keep the mother -- you'll probably get an appaloosa solid with no spots showing!

Such a gorgeous little one!


----------



## Jade10

Gorgeous photos, Ginny is looking amazing



and the little one is just so cute


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I am sooooo impressed by how Ginny looks after birth, I worked really hard to feed her well through the winter, I did feed her grain all winter with mare and foal supplement, and hay of course. With all her winter fuzzy it was so hard to tell if I was making her a lardo or not! She looks great to me! I continue to feed her grain twice daily. I have more pictures from tonight....tell me anytime...Val we have seen enough of your animals....LOL


----------



## Eagle

Nope, never going to say that, they are eye candy


----------



## 

NEVER will we say no more pictures!! We just love all the pictures and these are great!! Such a pretty little baby!! And I love the other pictures too!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh YES we need lots of pictures!! Especially when they are such fabulous ones!


----------



## atotton

Great pictures!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Thanks girls! I have a question, Ginny is healing (I think) in her vulva area, but tonight she has a lot of brown mucous discharge, it doesn't smell, the inside of course is still very bruised. Ginny is acting just fine, eating, pooping, running, playing ect. It makes sense to me that this would be normal, women have the same thing after they give birth. Should I worry?

No pictures tonight, I had to go in to town and get some more treats, a new gate, ect. I finally could go to town and not worry Ginny was going to give birth when I left, it was nice!

Val


----------



## Eagle

If I was you I would call your vet and tell them about the discharge, it is probably nothing but better to check.


----------



## 

I would also suggest a vet check about the discharge. We don't want her to have an infection going while she's producing her milk, so I would call at least and let them know.


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I was watching Ginny tonight and watched her twice paw at her baby who was just laying there. It looked rough on camera. I went out to check on her, she jumped up and nursed. What do I do? I have never seen this before. She was so good to her! Is this normal? I'm just sick!


----------



## Eagle

She wanted baby up, it could have been cos she heard or saw something that made her nervous so she wanted Tilly ready to run. Other times a mare will do this if the foal hasn't fed for a while. Just keep an eye on her to make sure it doesn't become too frequent.


----------



## 

DITTO what Renee said. Sometimes when baby hasn't nursed, mom become a bit uncomfortable and she knows if baby gets up -- baby will eat first thing!

But it bears watching -- but no fretting!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Well as is well with baby and mommy, she is growing like a weed and becomming sassier (not really, but has a ton of personality) She is quite the bundle of joy!! Ginny is almost healed up, very little drainage, tears look much better. Some pictures of the minis from yesterday...I got the little paints a couple months ago, they are really coming around. Delilah (brown and white) was very very scared, I could not even get within a few inches of her with a halter and she reared, now with much encouragement she sees me coming with the halter and meets me at the gate ready to go. She is turning out to be such a sweet little girl. Her brother is the black and white one and he is just a sweet little guy too! I have one other Peanut, I need to get a picture of him up, he drives and rides, and loves to pull a cart!

Val


----------



## Whispering_Pines

Hello Girls-

When would you think it would be safe to trailor Tilly and Ginny about 20 minutes? I really want to bring Ginny and Tilly to the nursing home that I work in, not to bring inside like we normally do, but the residents would be outside having a picnic and Ginny would be walking around outside visiting with them. Ginny trailors excellant I am not worried about that, just Tilly. The elderly patients Ginny visits, many with dementia, just love her!


----------



## cassie

naw your little girl is just absolouty adorable! what pretty little markings and her head is beautiful!

congratulations!

not sure on the trip sorry... if you do take them make sure you put heaps of straw in there, when we had to take my foal to the vets (he had bad colic) we left them untied in the back of the float with heaps of padding and straw and drove REALLY careful (anyone who came up behind us were in trouble lol)

I'm sure the Aunties will have more help for you


----------



## happy appy

I think that I would be more concerned for the over all stress level of the foal and mom.


----------



## Eagle

Yes I agree with Tina, even the most laid back mare would probably get stressed which could lead to all sorts of problems. Also I wouldn't want to put a new foal at risk to any outside bacterias. I would suggest you gave them the link to your cam and waited a while until she is older/stronger. JMHO


----------



## 

I would have to agree. That's a lot to ask a mare to cope with having a new baby and all people in a new environment. I would wait a bit, and take another horse for them to pet and love on.

Give baby and mom a little longer to adapt and they will STILL get to see a little one -- she'll be small for a while. But, then, there will be less stress. Many mares get tired of babysitting their own foals and leave them to fend for themselves in pasture. Once you see momma letting the foal spend more and more time away from her -- it will probably be safe.

Just an opinion.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Had your same dilema a couple years ago..I wanted to show off Mom and Cam and a group of people that watched him on camera daily were anxious to see him. I ended up waiting until I think he was 2 maybe even 3 mos. A few of the people that really wanted to see him came to visit at the farm and the others just had to wait. I think Cam had already mostly stopped nursing if memory serves me correct. I personally would wait or as diane said...take another horse to visit...maybe pictures of the baby and the next time bring the "real thing" and see how much hes changed and grown. Love that you are taking your horses to visit the elderly...so much fun for them. I cant remember her name but she is an LB member who lives in NY...she has a group of seniors out to her farm every Summer to see her horses..she puts on a lovely horsey demonstration and serves cookies and lemonade...think the senior home has their own bus. anyway I just always admire what she does for her horses and the seniors.Your horses are darling by the way


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I respect all your opinions, I can wait longer. I can tell Brynlea (my six year old) that we don't want Tilly to get sick, we can bring another horse maybe to school.


----------



## 

I just think that if she's like a month old, she and momma will do better. I think it's a great idea to take pictures to show the folks, then they can "get to know her" and will really enjoy seeing her in person in a few more weeks!!

Wonderful, and the pictures will give them something to look forward to!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

I didn't plan on taking her until she was around 4-5 weeks old any way, I would take her the beginning of June and she was born April 27. I planned on 4-6 weeks old before she had her debut at my daughters kindergarten class.


----------



## 

OH!!! I thought you were wanting to take her right away! My mistake!

Okay, now that makes sense! She should be fine by then, and quite friendly. Your daughter will be the hit of the class!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

No problem...LOL





She has had so much exposure so far, everyone that has come to our barn to see her, it so helps that her mommy is a complete sweetheart, this weekend 4 little girls came to see Tilly, Ginny was just wonderful, they brought carrots and Ginny started to do all her tricks, started shaking, bowing, all without being asked. Silly girl! She is fine with her little girl getting attention, just so she can see her. We spend every night just sitting in the field letting Ginny eat grass for an hour or so and Tilly just wonders around while mommy eats. Tonight my husband was lying on his stomach with his arms crossed and head down, Tilly looked at him, walked up to him, was not quite sure what he was and pawed his arm twice, until she saw his face, then she felt better and nuzzled his arm. Pawing probably bad, but I knew exactly why she did it. This is such a great experience for our family, it makes me sad I will have no babies next year. I am not breeding Ginny until the following year, we have a vacation planned to Florida in April and I don't want to be worrying about her the whole time I am gone. I know this probably sounds so bizarre, but as long as I waited to see baby Tilly, I now miss Ginny's big preggo belly and all the foal kicks, and anticipation, but I love she is here and safe and sound!

Val


----------



## AnnaC

Ginny and Tilly are just so lucky to have you and your caring family as their owners. I'm sure Ginny is such a sweeheart BECAUSE she trusts you so much. A few more weeks and all should be fine for that school visit, but just be careful that the space that you will be using for them is 100% safe in case little Tilly takes fright for a short while in a strange place with several strange, excited children all wanting to see her close up!

Meanwhile, as suggested, send your daughter to school with several photos to proudly show to her friends/class - great way to build up the excitement!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines

So girls, what kind of pinto do you think she is?


----------

